# The Lord Inquisitor Update



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This over on BoLS: <source>



> *40K: The Lord Inquisitor Movie - Update *
> 
> _by Tyler M. 5th December 2012 _
> 
> ...


Full length film. Awesome. However, this likely means it'll take a good bit longer to keep working on...

And some additional badass screenshots from ongoing work:





































I think someone has posted up the interview a bit ago, but the rest of it (as far as I'm aware) is new data.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Its the first I have heard of a full length movie. That would be a great move as far as Im concerned.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The more I hear (and see) about the Lord Inquisitor, the more confident I get that the movie is going to be awesome.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

As long as they sort the voice acting out. That voice acting in that trailer was awful.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

THAT FIRST IMAGE!!

That's my new desktop background. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> As long as they sort the voice acting out. That voice acting in that trailer was awful.


From the sound of it, they're reworking pretty much every aspect of it since there was such a huge amount of support for it. _Hopefully_ that includes the voice acting.



Lord of the Night said:


> That's my new desktop background.


Lol mine as well.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Apprently it's the first fan film to get approval from GW. To be fair if the trailer is anything to go by it's going to be way better than "Space Marine".


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> Apprently it's the first fan film to get approval from GW. To be fair if the trailer is anything to go by it's going to be way better than "Space Marine".


I believe you just confused the game "Space Marine" with the movie "Ultramarines".


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooops yes I did cheers


----------

